# Pure indica strains



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everybody im sure yall have seen me around the forums lol i just got permission to use a second bigger closet and im going to be using a 12/12 strain. I definately will be going with feminized seeds in this closet. I want a full indica strain going to grow three females best one to become mother for future cloning time is not a factor because my lowryder and crosses still feed me 24/7 lol so dont worry will always be growing those in my other closet not discontinuing those but any info would be appreciated.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

No need for females if your gonna mother n clone em, you'll only need one mother really anyway for the size setup your looking at, a single mother can easily produce 100+ clones at a time.

not sure what your budget it, but pot of gold is a fantastic indica at not a bad price, if the budget will allow i'd definitely recommend black domina, but beware this girl packs a punch, the dark pheno has been known to really knock out experienced smokers, she's a sleeping wonder.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 12, 2008)

money is not an issue i will look those up real quick and see thanks for the info man


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 12, 2008)

has anyone ever grown skywalker from dutch passion? if so how was it and would you reccomend it ?


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't rate dutch passion period.


----------



## dankbud420 (Mar 12, 2008)

try green house seed co at seedboutique they have some awasome strains i got ww and cheese


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

I did always stick up for greenhouse fems but now I know for sure that they turn hermie real easy especially the cheaper ones. I'd avoid their fems.


----------



## umbra (Mar 12, 2008)

a few indicas i like are god bud, bubba kush, and williams wonder


----------



## Mutt (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd mix it up find females of some pure sats, pure indies, and hybrids. Then run a grow for each to keep the canopy even keeping clones just a goin...variety variety variety. but thats just me. If ya got the room ditch femd seeds mang....do yourself and future grows a favor. You'll want a male if ya got the room. Heck I micro grow at the moment and don't pass up a good fem or male when they come up. just my two bits.
Good luck and look forward to the journal.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2008)

well i dont have alot of room at all thats the thing all my breeding room is taking up by lowryder and crosses and it always will be and ill be going with fem'd seeds and ill look up everything yall gave me everyone seems to love greenhouse seeds so ill look into them thanks again


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

petrolia headstash is your strain man..from reeeferman seeds..give it a go!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks man ill check it out


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2008)

Joseph James said:
			
		

> petrolia headstash is your strain man..from reeeferman seeds..give it a go!


  First hand information?.. or going by the website desription??


----------



## ljjr (Mar 13, 2008)

sensi's afghani  is a wonderful indica, with decent yields as well. great smoke it is!


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 13, 2008)

I can highly recommend amsterdam flame from paradise seeds.  This pure indica is only 19% thc but the girl will suit your needs for space real well, i got some now i flowered when they were just 9" tall, the final height on them is about 2 foot.  I've got the classic indica cola still at about a foot in length and then its also got a good number of tops coming up from the lower branches, for the size of this plant i expect to be yielding very well with some berry flavor smoke.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> First hand information?.. or going by the website desription??



 uh ....nooo...but it sounds damn good.


----------



## Wise Man (Mar 14, 2008)

You guys are forgetting Northern Lights!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 14, 2008)

> I want a full indica strain


Seedmans Ata Tundra, NV Afghani and Sweetseeds S.A.D. are all 100% indica. The S.A.D.(Sweet Afghani Delicious) is feminised Black Domina.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks guys ill check everything and see what catches my eye


----------



## Thorn (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread man, i was gonna start a similar one a while back but got me some LR#2's to keep me going.

I personally can't wait to try Aurora Indica by Nirvana and have seen it as cheap as £12 for 10 seeds 

Not sure if this is 100% Indica but it sure sounds nice...

Orange Candy Floss > description > Our Orange Candy Floss is high in THC has a nice orange flavor and smell with long orange hairs, has dense covering of trichomes making it a very sticky weed indeed one of our strongest strains to date. Some pheno types will have a nice purple lilac hue to them even in the hotest weather.


This is not auto flowering its a 12/12 strain

Flowering Weeks: 8 to 9
THC level: 20 to 27%
Yield per plant: 300 grams upto 650 (in ideal conditions)
  Order number: #0113
  Price: £25.00  GBP

Its sold out at the moment, but some of their strains sound rather tasty..check them out...

xxx.dutchbreed.com/4.html

(replace the xxx with www and copy and paste into your browser)


----------



## pokersmoke (Mar 20, 2008)

mazar proper short stumpy champ but make sure to get feminized it much better plant. and as said earlier in this thread northern lights .
                                                      Peace


----------

